# GPU-Z 0.1.1 - missing data for GeForce FX cards



## BlackArchon (Nov 14, 2007)

There are still missing data for GeForce FX cards, see the attachment for one example. This is also with other FX cards. Do you need further information?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 14, 2007)

yes please post the correct specs here


----------



## BlackArchon (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is an Everest screenshot.

I posted this some days ago, but with no answer:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=499643&postcount=205 and
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=500976&postcount=206


----------

